
CE+T Power wins Google's $1M high density inverter challenge - nl
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2016/02/and-winner-of-1-million-little-box.html
======
Osiris30
The winning team beat the completion goal by a factor of 3x (power density W
per cubic inch). In a box only 14" cubed.

Anyone who has a commercial rooftop solar installation and probably have a
typical SMA SunnyBoy inverter box installed - will know what a massive
difference this is.

Hope this team will be able to commercialise this quickly - and their
respective employers enable and push this project through.

